# The Rookie S02E06 - "Fallout" *spoilers*



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Of course no missile. We knew that was going to be the case. If not, it would have been extremely stupid. I did like how they handled it, though. 

In the bunker, they should have chained the prisoners to the wall or something and moved the family away from the prisoner who was on trial for killing their child. We could see that interaction coming a mile away. They also didn't need to focus on the keys of the guard prior to them taking his keys during the dustup. Also, would they really carry their keys like that, where they could be easily snagged? I don't think so.

That bomb shelter seemed entirely too small for a building of that size (presumably). 

Chen and Bradford drinking - that seemed out of character completely, even in light of the possible missile strike.

I don't think the nurse/doctor would have released any information to Lopez. While she is living with Wesley, unless he had her designated at the hospital as his next of kin, they wouldn't release information to her. Although, they would have released it to the arresting officer, which could have been Lopez since she and Jackson took the guy out from behind.

I wonder if the attack is going to make Wesley second guess who he represents....

As far as the new TO - I'm sure a judge is going to accept Harper's taking of her daughter to the police station as acceptable. Not being able to get in touch with the father, and the daughter was taken to the police station where she was supervised by all sorts of people, including someone from social services is going to definitely go in her favor. I don't think it can be considered kidnapping if the child was taken to the police station during a state of emergency. I also don't think Nolan would have been able to talk down Harper's ex. Just not going to happen.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh, Harper should have shot that dog the second it charged her. She also should have closed the dog in with the body. She had time.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Preposterous setup with the missile alert. Other than that, pretty good episode.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wprager said:


> Preposterous setup with the missile alert. Other than that, pretty good episode.


Yeah. Things like that only happen in U.S. island states.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

In the bunker, I was expecting / hoping that after Nolan shot the murderer guy, and everyone had their attention turned to the doorway and the judge, that when they turned back around the murderer guy would've had a pair of scissors sticking out of his neck compliments of the boys father.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Oh, Harper should have shot that dog the second it charged her. She also should have closed the dog in with the body. She had time.


Agreed. There is no way the dog wouldn't be put down after eating the corpse, Harper just delayed the inevitable.

But killing a dog on screen is taboo. A cat, on the other hand, may be killed as a minor plot point at any time. As an ailurophile, this has always bothered me.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> But killing a dog on screen is taboo. A cat, on the other hand, may be killed as a minor plot point at any time.


I can't think of any cats dying on-screen...can you give an example?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> I can't think of any cats dying on-screen...can you give an example?


"The Good Place" S2E12
"Schitt's Creek" S5E10
"Future Man" S1E9
"The Walking Dead" S8E4
"Stranger Things" S2E4
"Broad City" S4E4
"Preacher" S2E1
"Better Off Ted" S2E5
"The American Gods" S1E3
"Intruders" S1E1
"Braindead" S1E4
"The Boondock Saints"
"Breakfast at Tiffanys"
"Murder of a Cat"
"Vampire Academy"
"Fritz the Cat"
"The Following"
"Shackleton"


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I remember a dog being depicted as being killed on The Shield. granted that’s an old show so maybe you’re talking about recent developments


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Tony_T said:


> I remember a dog being depicted as being killed on The Shield. granted that's an old show so maybe you're talking about recent developments


No, I mean since forever it has been much easier for a writer to kill a cat to further a story than to kill a dog. Obviously there have been exceptions, like "John Wick" and "Turner & Hooch", but as a general rule of thumb, the cat dies and the dog lives.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

What an odd discussion.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> "The Good Place" S2E12


They also kicked a dog into the sun, so there's that.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Didn't Cujo get his bucket kicked?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

ej42137 said:


> Agreed. There is no way the dog wouldn't be put down after eating the corpse, Harper just delayed the inevitable.
> 
> But killing a dog on screen is taboo. A cat, on the other hand, may be killed as a minor plot point at any time. As an ailurophile, this has alwasy bothered me.


It's the same for cats/dogs roaming the street. It seems more common for someone (even if they aren't dog lovers) to pay more attention to loose dog in a neighborhood/street, than a cat.

Or put it this way, if you are driving and hit a cat; Are you more likely to stop and get out of your car and see how it is/try to contact it's owner vs if it was a dog?


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

andyw715 said:


> It's the same for cats/dogs roaming the street. It seems more common for someone (even if they aren't dog lovers) to pay more attention to loose dog in a neighborhood/street, than a cat.
> 
> Or put it this way, if you are driving and hit a cat; Are you more likely to stop and get out of your car and see how it is/try to contact it's owner vs if it was a dog?


Typically there are more stray/feral cats (in the US anyway) wandering around then dogs. Dogs are much more likely to have a collar making it easier to find who owns it.

Also I think less and less cat owners let their cats out compared to the 70s and 80s. We had an inside/outside cat then. Haven't had one since. Have had inside only cats with no collars (but chipped).


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

jcondon said:


> Typically there are more stray/feral cats (in the US anyway) wandering around then dogs. Dogs are much more likely to have a collar making it easier to find who owns it.


Feral dogs are picked up by animal control whenever one is seen. Feral cats are EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> What an odd discussion.


It's like we are in a Big Bang Theory thread. Penny drinks too much!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Particularly egregious is "The Magicians"

S02E03 Reynard kills Marina's cat before torturing her to death.
S03E02 Alice acquires a kitten to use as a lamprey detector, which results in the cat literally exploding, as cats do


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Howie said:


> Didn't Cujo get his bucket kicked?


Don't forget "Old Yeller". But I can still come up with ten examples of cat catastrophe for every dog having his last day.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

FWIW..."Cat" did not die in _Breakfast at Tiffany's_. He was rescued though soaking wet.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I like cats. And the flerkens lurkin' inside 'em all.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

andyw715 said:


> It's the same for cats/dogs roaming the street. It seems more common for someone (even if they aren't dog lovers) to pay more attention to loose dog in a neighborhood/street, than a cat.


I would think in this case that dogs are paid more attention to when roaming the streets because they are far more perceived as a threat, not because people care about them more. Cats don't have that same level of perceived threat so are more likely to be ignored.

I'm not overly convinced the original observation holds up though, I think dogs and cats get killed pretty frequently in media, and I'm not overly convinced there's a significant difference in how often one is killed over the other.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Whenever I watch the show I can't help not thinking of these lyrics by concrete blonde:

_Well I'm a high school grad I'm over 5 foot 3
I'll get a badge and a gun and I'll join the P.D.
-God Is a Bullet_​


----------

